# 22mm f/2 focus noise?



## AbsN (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi

I just bought a secondhand 22mm pankcake for my eosm and noticed the lens makes a bit of noise when focussing. I have the 18-55 is lens and it seems completely silent so it makes me wonder if i've picked up a duff? The lens seems to work fine otherwise, if someone with the lens could confirm if it should focus silently or not it would be much appreciated.

Many thanks
An


----------



## bainsybike (Jan 2, 2014)

It does make a little noise, yes (also when you switch the camera on or off). And you're right, the 18-55 is almost completely silent - I hadn't noticed that before. The 40mm pancake makes a similar sound when focusing.


----------



## ashmadux (Jan 2, 2014)

Ive never noticed a peep. If its the same noise that occurs when the M is powering down (retracting) then likely nada to worry about.


----------



## surapon (Jan 7, 2014)

AbsN said:


> Hi
> 
> I just bought a secondhand 22mm pankcake for my eosm and noticed the lens makes a bit of noise when focussing. I have the 18-55 is lens and it seems completely silent so it makes me wonder if i've picked up a duff? The lens seems to work fine otherwise, if someone with the lens could confirm if it should focus silently or not it would be much appreciated.
> 
> ...



Dear AbsN.
No, My SOS-M and 22 mm Lens just have a faint moving sound when turn on--Expand, and turn off, Retract= Just the moving sound of the Machanical part---Not When the lens try to focus = No sound at my Old ears at all.
GFood luck.
Surapon


----------

